# For the love of goats....



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

This morning while feeding my girls and stinky, I notice my little Clover had some white discharge, I can't feel her ligaments, the babies have dropped....so this mom is a nervous nelly, and of course I have to work all day, today and tomorrow. Thankfully I live 1/2 mile form work so I can go check on her at every break, and at lunch. It both my and her first time kidding.... And I just went to check on her again, and the discharge is turning to an amberish color, hopefully she will wait for me to come home at lunch to do anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Happy kidding! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep! Good luck!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy kidding! Good luck! And keep us updated on how both of u are doing.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Thankfully right now I have wedding bouquets to be making to keep me at work, if I didn't I think I would have come down with a sudden illness by now


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Apparently she was just having a little discharge, cause there has been nothing yet. She has become very puffy in the back end, and has gotten so laying down in the hay is her favorite thing to do. I don't know when her due date is, cause she was sold to me as unbred. She has bagged up well, so I just keep checking her as much as I can....and keep pulling my hair little by little


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

My dixie is doing the same song and dance! Its driving me crazy watching and waiting,hopefully both our girls will go within the day  good luck!


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

So my clover is driving me crazy with her lack of going into labor..


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

This is her tonight, looking like nothing will happen:-(


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My doe is doing the same thing. Bought as unbred, ultrasounded as bred that week, so she had to be over 45 days. That was around the beginning of April. Logs are nowmush, but her udder has stopped after getting noticeably rounder in a couple of days. No clue when she'll go, so I just keep telling myself she's probably got a month.


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

She was bought March 1st, as unbred, I didn't see her come into heat, the person said one of the cold nights we had the end of December/ beginning of January the buck may have gotten to her, her ligs seem to be gone, she has a bigger udder than the rest of my girls that were bred January 11-19, so I keep telling myself it should be soon, but watch all my girls will go into labor next weekend when my daughter has her dance recital....


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Woo hoo! Clover finally kidded!














I got home from work today, and clover wouldn't come see me, so I went in to check and there she was with her two kids. First time mom, for both her and first time goat grammie for me . Is there any thing I should I be doing????


----------

